# Could use an answer.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Got a recipe I intend on trying. One of the ingredients is a "packet of poultry/pork seasoning" which I ain't got a clue as to the size or even where it's located or what a packet is. Questions don't get any answer from grocery clerks. After reading the recipe below, do I need a packet or will other seasonings do as well?

http://www.crock-pot.com/recipe.aspx?storyId=156981


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

http://frugalliving.about.com/od/condimentsandspices/r/Poultry_Season.htm or
http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and-Flavors/Herbs-and-Spices/Spices/Poultry-Seasoning


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I would think just the seasoning would do....I have seen the packets in the Food Kitty here...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks all. I've seen the jars before but lacking any amount in the recipe, it would be guesswork or trial and error. I'll check food kitty again. That was where I was told they didn't really know. I sort of thought the spices listed would be world aplenty also, so might just go with that and eliminate one step. Will read the Mc label and see what the ingredients are also.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wd I will look again this week. If ya can't find um I can pick up some for you and send your way.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Mike, but we have kitty stores out the ying yang along with co-ops and such. I'll find it if for no other reason than to read the ingredients. My first thought is over doing a simple recipe. Appreciate the offer to send me some. I'll post up what's in it, how much it is size wise and send you a PM to make sure you see it, if you'd like. As well as tomsurles. I've been making a pork rub for years and I'll bet it has most of the same spices in it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks Mike, but we have kitty stores out the ying yang along with co-ops and such. I'll find it if for no other reason than to read the ingredients. My first thought is over doing a simple recipe. Appreciate the offer to send me some. I'll post up what's in it, how much it is size wise and send you a PM to make sure you see it, if you'd like. As well as tomsurles. I've been making a pork rub for years and I'll bet it has most of the same spices in it.


good deal..


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Doug, check out the section in Wally World where you find the gravy mixes and such. There are small packages of chicken and pork seasoning there.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Bob. Will do.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't the packet of seasoning is going to be very important in that recipe... I'd probably just go with a packet of Goya Sazon seasoning.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

After cheching the spices in the recipe and the spices in the poultry/pork packet, I can't see the need for both. My rub contains just about everything in the packet and list. So ****can the packet. Will use the cola and follow the rest of the recipe to see if it's any better than how I've been cooking it. Will post results after the fact.


----------

